# Crohn's cough



## fenway1971

I think I've posted on this before, but I'm curious if anyone also suffers from chronic coughing in the fall/winter.  Mine started about 2-3 weeks ago.  It's a tickle in the back of my throat that won't go away.  I've had it every year since 2002 (around time of initial diagnosis) except last winter when I was on Prednisone.  It's an unproductive cough but an annoying one.  More I talk, more I cough.  And today, with temperature dropping to 30's, I'm coughing like a madman.  Chest X-ray is normal.  Every year I drag myself to a doctor to get it checked out and nothing works (inhalers, nasonex, more acid reflux meds).  It is driving me nuts today!!!  And, I know it'll continue for months.  

If anyone has this, what clears the symptoms?  

Found this article and below is excerpt on IBD.  So, I'm not completely insane.

http://chestjournal.chestpubs.org/content/129/1_suppl/206S.full


*************************

Inflammatory Bowel Diseases
Pulmonary complications of inflammatory bowel disease have been well-described. One report90 in 2003 summarized the published experience of > 400 cases of pulmonary manifestations of inflammatory bowel disease. Ulcerative colitis is more likely than Crohn disease to cause respiratory complications. Ulcerative colitis is well-known to be associated with pulmonary complications including bronchitis, bronchiectasis, bronchiolitis, nodular lung lesions, and pulmonary vasculitis.91929394 These pathologic features are separate from ILD due to sulfasalazine or mesalamine that has been used to treat the primary disease.91 The data from an ongoing registry containing 33 patients with cases of ulcerative colitis or, less often, Crohn disease reported that in several cases, the correct diagnosis and the relation of pulmonary disease to inflammatory bowel disease had not been established for many years.91 In the majority of the patients (28 of 33 patients), pulmonary features followed the onset of inflammatory bowel disease and in the remainder, pulmonary manifestations preceded those of inflammatory bowel disease. Respiratory complications included subglottic stenosis, chronic bronchitis, bronchiectasis, and chronic bronchiolitis. Histologic analysis revealed varied patterns of ILD, mainly bronchiolitis obliterans with organizing pneumonia, pulmonary infiltrates and eosinophilia, and neutrophilic necrotic parenchymal nodules. Systemic corticosteroid therapy resulted in marked improvement in patients with ILD and necrotic nodules, but was not as effective in the resolution of severe airway inflammation or chronic bronchiolitis.91 An interesting finding in this study was that respiratory problems developed postcolectomy in 8 of the 28 patients. This observation stresses the importance of considering the relationship between an unexplained cough and a “treated” nonpulmonary disorder. 

Crohn disease is a less well-known cause of respiratory pathology. In a series of 11 patients with Crohn disease, cough was among the presenting symptoms in six patients. Radiologic studies showed bilateral diffuse infiltrates, lung nodules, and “ground-glass” infiltrates. Lung biopsy specimens in these 11 patients revealed chronic bronchiolitis with nonnecrotizing granulomatous inflammation, acute bronchiolitis associated with a neutrophil-rich bronchopneumonia and vague granulomatous features, cellular interstitial pneumonia with rare giant cells, and organizing pneumonia with focal granulomatous features. Four of the patients were receiving therapy with mesalamine, a known cause of pulmonary toxicity.95 This publication also identified descriptions in the literature of another 14 patients with similar pulmonary findings. The variable histologic appearances in these 25 patients were similar to those encountered in patients with ulcerative colitis. A prospective, controlled study of 23 patients with ulcerative colitis, 13 patients with Crohn disease, and 14 control subjects observed pulmonary function abnormality in 21 of 36 patients, whereas HRCT scanning demonstrated air-trapping, fibrosis, emphysema, bronchiectasis, and alveolitis in 19 patients. Even though nearly 80% of the patients with respiratory involvement had active bowel disease, one third of the patients with pulmonary function abnormality and 42% of the patients with radiologic abnormalities had no respiratory symptoms.96 Many of the drugs used to treat inflammatory bowel diseases are known to cause cough by affecting the respiratory system.9095 In addition to inflammatory bowel disease, chronic cough has also been reported as the presenting manifestation of celiac disease.67


----------



## imisspopcorn

Very interesting.... just curious if you had bronchial/ asthma problems when you were a kid???


----------



## katiesue1506

Yeah I get it too. I never noticed mine until I started Humira the first time (in fall 2007?) and then that summer it went away and then I was on Remi the next fall/winter... and now I'm on Humira and Imuran and I have it.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I can't tell if mine is seasonal or what - definitely unproductive though.  I don't notice it so much, but my mom says "there's that cough again..."  I think it's only when I'm flaring.  She says it sounds almost like a nervous cough - like you don't really have to cough but do anyways?
I'll have to see if she says it now that it's almost winter and I'm not in a flare.  Wait - I am coughing right now, hmmmm... I think it's just some hot chocolate that went the wrong way.


----------



## Jerman

Hi John,  I have always had a chronic cough that worsens in the fall. It is worse in the morning and also a charming habit when really stressed or anxious.


----------



## fenway1971

Good to know I'm not alone, I guess.

MBH - "there's that cough again" is what I hear all the time.  It's annoying that I forget it and others remind me I'm coughing.  

Pop - no asthma as a kid.  but i've always had weird breathing issues.  frequently need to inhale deeply to catch my breath.  i carry an emergency inhaler just in case but i've not been diagnosed with asthma.  

what do you all take for your cough?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

This is rly interesting. I havn't noticed that problem myself. But my Dad always caughs. We think that I got my crohn's from my dad and his dad even though neither of them have been/were diagnosed. 
I will have to tell him this to see what he thinks about it!!
xxxx


----------



## shazamataz

Hi Fen, my first thought was some kind of asthma. And as asthma is often an allergic reaction and thus there would be inflammation in there, it makes sesne that the pred would make it go away!
I have asthma but don't get the cough but I have a friend who gtes it that way. She had it really bad a few weeks back and was put on a short course of pred for it. 
I would have thought it would happen more in spring with allergies, but maybe there are more pollutants around in NY heading into winter?
Just a thought
Shaz


----------



## vickiec1984

*annoying cough*

I have had a cough for about 6 weeks now!  Its so annoying!  Mine feels like something is in my throat that I need to cough up but there is nothing.  Went to my doctor today and she said I dont have any throat or chest infection but it could be that I had a virus which has gone away by itself but I have been left with the inflammation which is causing the cough.

She wanted to give me steroids but im due to have my first colonoscopy on the 1st Dec so she didnt give me the steroids cause they could affect the outcome of the colonoscopy - So she gave me an inhaler (even tho I dont have asthma!) which she said might not help but it was the best she could do!  

No idea if my cough is related to crohns in anyway but wish it would go - its such a pain (to other ppl as well!)!

xx


----------



## farm

I did notice that after I was dx I have had a TON of problems with bronchitis and sinus infections.  BC (before Crohn's) I had never even had the sniffles.

Don't worry Fen, help is on the way!


----------



## Ezequiel

Christ, I have a chronic cough too.

Chest is always fine though, no real infections, just an annoying tickle.

I also get a fluttering feeling in my chest sometimes, like a skipped heart beat and I was told it was a gastro problem, not a heart issue by my cardiologist.

I will find out if I have chrones/cancer by Christmas I guess - finally some news as to why I feel soooooo terrible.


----------



## mommy1st

I also only get a cough when I am flaring and like others I am tired of hearing there's that cough again.


----------



## fenway1971

Tonight my cough is horrible as anyone who has spoken to me can attest.  It's a tickle like yours Ezequiel.

Shaz - i thought it was allergies and it certainly could be.  perhaps it's the heating system in my apt although the cough started before i moved in here.  i've tried all kinds of allergy meds though and inhalers and nothing seems to shake it.  i've been tested for asthma and was told i don't have it.  although i do breathe funny, especially in cold weather.

mommy1st - are we related?  i'm Batman!

jerman - underdog was my favorite cartoon as a kid.  used to wake up at the crack of dawn to watch it on saturday mornings.


----------



## Guest

i've never had a cough that wasn't viral or bacterial caused.. i didn't even know there was such a thing as an IBD related cough! but i have had that feeling where i can't intake a deep breath or a full yawn.. in fact i mentioned it to my surgeon this week, and to my gp last week, as it was really bothering me. the gp said there is hardly ever a worrying reason why people can't take a deep breath, and it's probably an anxiety symptom.

i think, for me, he's possibly right - when i'm tired and relaxed i can yawn beautifully. lol


----------



## fenway1971

dingbat said:
			
		

> but i have had that feeling where i can't intake a deep breath or a full yawn


happens to me a lot but not anxiety related.


----------



## shazamataz

Do meds cause it by any chance? i just wonder because my Dad has this and was told it was something to do with his blood pressure or cholesterol medication (can't remember which). Changing meds made it a lot better but he still has it - all through the movies this evening in fact, I wanted to smother him with a pillow! 
So, maybe meds? Sometimes they have weird, seemingly unrelated side effects.

Or, from a bodymind perspective, just to put it out there, the throat is our centre of communication - perhaps there is something you need to say but can't and so it is irritating your throat? may sound silly, but you never know!


----------



## fenway1971

shazamataz said:
			
		

> Do meds cause it by any chance? i just wonder because my Dad has this and was told it was something to do with his blood pressure or cholesterol medication (can't remember which). Changing meds made it a lot better but he still has it - all through the movies this evening in fact, I wanted to smother him with a pillow!
> So, maybe meds? Sometimes they have weird, seemingly unrelated side effects.
> 
> Or, from a bodymind perspective, just to put it out there, the throat is our centre of communication - perhaps there is something you need to say but can't and so it is irritating your throat? may sound silly, but you never know!


Meds are ruled out because I've been on different ones over the years.  

Something I need to say....hmmm.  That's an interesting one.  I think it's got to be allergy related but nothing seems to suppress it.


----------



## Jerman

mommy1st said:
			
		

> I also only get a cough when I am flaring and like others I am tired of hearing there's that cough again.



Great Avatar mommy1st!!!!


----------



## davidindc

i call it my winter cough.  Every winter, allwinter, without fail.  It's just letting up now and were starting spring.

i've been off mess for two years. Prednisone or no, had the cough.

Definitely a nervous laugh sound that turns into an airy substanceless cough, whenever I breathe in suddenly when about to talk.

Doctor hasn't confirmed, but i've always imagined it:

low level heartburn I don't even notice 
coupled with winter weather
causing post-nasal drip
drip drips with the breathe in
drip causes the cough

I hates it.

I drink hot water drinks (tea, sometimes just water) all day, wear a scarf (inside), herbals, losenges, etc.  Nothing really "solves" the problem


----------



## DelRae

*Cough*

I am 51, but think I've had Crohn's since I was 17.  I was officially diagnosed 4 years ago... after a major flare.  I've always had a cough... we've checked everything, and they never found the cause.  Personally, I think it's Crohn's related and think of it as my first hint of a flare starting up.  Crohn's is supposed to be in any part of the digestive system... I've always wondered if I have a Crohn's irritation that simply causes the 'tickle'.

Otherwise, I rarely get colds, never have had bronchitis, or asthma, or sinus infection (which cause tickles for people).

Just my two cents.  Good luck to  you.


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

Wow! Another thing I can blame on Crohn's.  I have had this a unproductive cough as well on occasion that would not go away.  My doctor gave me an inhaler and that cleared it up.  I also used to get that feeling of not being able to take a full breath, but that stopped when I started yoga, so I chalked it up to anxietyl


----------



## ameslouise

This is really interesting!

I don't hvae a cough but have had bad post-nasal drip requiring nasal spray a couple of times in the past few months.  Also a drippy nose. Not enough to blow, just enough to be annoying.


----------



## Josephine

I had cough about 2 years ago, winter in morning and at night. Final when to GP before I got drag my partner. Gp said ' mucus seem collect at bottom of throat' I had not cold or chest infection. It same it when. I get in cold weather.


----------



## kd82286

I have a constant cough too. Doc says its a combination of weak immune system and Humira:-( Also have a choking problem as a result of the Humira.


----------



## katiekatjacob

I carry around a thermos full of tea everywhere I go (my purse is always stocked with tea bags so I don't have to pay...I just ask for water!) Anyone have any flavors they like? I'm addicted to all the Yogi brand teas: throat comfort is great, same with Kava Stress Relief.


----------



## Redbeard

When I flare I get a wicked cough... I haven't had that pop up in a while. Plenty of other fun things to fill my extras quota....


----------



## Gculk

Perhaps as the pharynx is part of the digestive system it could also be a point of inflammation causing mucus buildup in the throat.  I know from my own (caveat: undiagnosed) experience that I think I've pretty much always had irritation in the back of my throat, and often I have to cough to clear the mucus from that irritation, especially after speaking a lot because as it dries it thickens.

I am going to have to bring that up next time I see my doctor.


----------



## doctor's mom

imisspopcorn said:


> Very interesting.... just curious if you had bronchial/ asthma problems when you were a kid???


That's my question to everyone. My daughter  started to have bronchial problems  from an early age. Got so bad, that  when she turned 4 years old, she  had to use a pulmoaid  3-4 times a day with vental, proventil , etc. Eventually,her asthma got much better, but she started to have GI problems.


----------



## 723crossroads

_I noticed a cough also when I was diagnosed with crohn's last year. It mainly happens late afternoon or early evening. It does produce phlegm and it usually only lasts a half hour or so. Very strange phenomenon to me until I read this page. Teresa_


----------



## Avw

Wow, I had no idea IBD could manifest that way. I've had a chronic cough, bronchitis, sometimes develops into pneumonia, it's been going on around seven years now. I got a really bad lung infection awhile back and figured it never went away because I was on so many immunosuppressants. I also had an asthmatic cough when I was younger, and I've been smoking for ten years... so I thought I was to blame! I guess I'll have to see what happens, finally quitting smoking now, so we shall see what becomes of this nasty cough!


----------



## 723crossroads

Avw said:


> Wow, I had no idea IBD could manifest that way. I've had a chronic cough, bronchitis, sometimes develops into pneumonia, it's been going on around seven years now. I got a really bad lung infection awhile back and figured it never went away because I was on so many immunosuppressants. I also had an asthmatic cough when I was younger, and I've been smoking for ten years... so I thought I was to blame! I guess I'll have to see what happens, finally quitting smoking now, so we shall see what becomes of this nasty cough!


It's great you may get stem cell transplant! I wish I could. How do you go about that? Teresa


----------



## Avw

If you go to the search engine here in the forum and type in Stem Cell Transplant, it will pull up a few threads on it, I recommend effdee's or Mr.Ziggy's. Effdee has his own blog, documenting the whole process. Honestly if it weren't for finding them, i would be completely out of options.


----------



## 723crossroads

Avw said:


> If you go to the search engine here in the forum and type in Stem Cell Transplant, it will pull up a few threads on it, I recommend effdee's or Mr.Ziggy's. Effdee has his own blog, documenting the whole process. Honestly if it weren't for finding them, i would be completely out of options.


Thankyou Avw!!! Hope all goes well for you in Sept.:ysmile: God bless you always!


----------



## Turnerboy

So I've just been diagnosed with chrons and have gone through all the annoying procedures, including a fistula surgery.  I've had this fistula and probably chrons for quite some while.  But everytime I've been to the doctor I've been complaining about this chronic cough that it's taken years before I've gotten to dealing with the chrons.  I'm currently awaiting my insurance to approve humira but every night I've been reading talks and responses about chronic cough because it is what keeps me up at night.  I've had asthma since I was very young and inhaler works for a couple minutes, but I'm quickly becoming known as the person who coughs all the time.  I haven't really talked to anyone about my chrons but I would love some insights or suggestions about the coughing.  The constant meds and procedures are annoying but what everyone sees is my horrible cough.  I've tried every steroid and every antibiotic as well as my asthma meds but nothing can shake my cough.  Its taking a toll on my life and with everything I have going on, any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Avw

Sorry about that awful cough, Tumerboy. I'm assuming you've been to a lung specialist to no avail? The only thing I can think of is that the cough may be an extra intestinal manifestation of your crohn's, and that possibly getting the crohn's under control could help get all those other things under control as well. I know when I am in a flare, all sorts of fun things pop up that I would have NEVER thought came along with crohn's. So best of luck with the Humira. It worked really well for me for about two years, but I develop resistance quickly, it works longer for most. 

Best of luck to you, and hope you can get rid of that cough! Mine just sounds like a smoker's cough, and people still look at me like a walking flu epidemic. My friends know I'm not contagious, but still prefer I don't go around their kids, which is sad because I have four year old who never gets to have play dates! She's healthy as a mule, but gets judged because I'm sickly. But, that's life I suppose. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## 723crossroads

Turnerboy said:


> So I've just been diagnosed with chrons and have gone through all the annoying procedures, including a fistula surgery.  I've had this fistula and probably chrons for quite some while.  But everytime I've been to the doctor I've been complaining about this chronic cough that it's taken years before I've gotten to dealing with the chrons.  I'm currently awaiting my insurance to approve humira but every night I've been reading talks and responses about chronic cough because it is what keeps me up at night.  I've had asthma since I was very young and inhaler works for a couple minutes, but I'm quickly becoming known as the person who coughs all the time.  I haven't really talked to anyone about my chrons but I would love some insights or suggestions about the coughing.  The constant meds and procedures are annoying but what everyone sees is my horrible cough.  I've tried every steroid and every antibiotic as well as my asthma meds but nothing can shake my cough.  Its taking a toll on my life and with everything I have going on, any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi there!
  I get a cough when I'm flaring, but it's not real bad. Just a litlle extra phlegm than normal. Sometimes I'll get hoarse too. Did you ever hear of elderberry syrup? It's supposed to really help. They sell it at healthfood stores. The more vit.c sources you can get, the better. Do you take omega 3's and vit. D3? If not, start. They really are no.1 to help start the healing process. May God bless! Teresa:thumleft:


----------



## Turnerboy

Thank you both for the responses.  Besides all the normal symptoms I'm in hopes to get control of, hopefully the medicine will some how help the cough.  And thank you for the suggestion, I will go to a whole foods today as I'm willing to try anything. This forum is nice, I'm in my 20's and all my friends know is that I've had to go to the doctor a bunch lately.  
Thanks


----------



## michaelearnest

Crohns patient since 1988 and had a few run ins with bronchitis. Both my GI and Primary Care physician said normal with Crohns.


----------



## lingle12

I have coughed and coughed for years every fall / winter season.  I am realizing now (after reading on this site) that many of the issues I have battled are so totally CD related.  At least there is some solace in that discovery and I am not just whining.


----------



## Turnerboy

I have now started CIMZIA and am slowly backing off prendisone, and now my cough is coming back even stronger.  But after a little 4 day sty in the hospital I have reached my maximum out of pocket for my insurance so I figure why not go see a pulmonary doctor as well.  I have an appointment tomorrow. Hopefully will find out what's causing this year long cough.


----------



## 723crossroads

I so agree with u. Everyday now I have a time after dinner when I cough and cough to get up what I call my fur ball and then it goes away. I had a runny nose too for months and then it stopped. So, I wonder if that too will come back in the winter. I bet it will. Never before crohn's tho did I have these symptoms.


----------



## newlymarriedtocrohns

I had no idea chronic coughing could be symptomatic of Crohn's. My hubby has had a chronic cough for almost two months now while in a flare-up. He's said that the pain spasms from his gut seem to trigger the coughing fits or vice versa. Maybe he should get that checked out if it could be a different manifestation of Crohn's. 

kd82286, I was wondering the same thing if the chronic cough could be also related to drugs. My dad is on methotrexate for rheumatoid arthritis, and he has been instructed to stop taking his meds the instant he develops a common cold, so that the immune system isn't suppressed. Could autoimmune suppressants make a common cold much worse and turn into these chronic coughs?


----------



## 723crossroads

newlymarriedtocrohns said:


> I had no idea chronic coughing could be symptomatic of Crohn's. My hubby has had a chronic cough for almost two months now while in a flare-up. He's said that the pain spasms from his gut seem to trigger the coughing fits or vice versa. Maybe he should get that checked out if it could be a different manifestation of Crohn's.
> 
> kd82286, I was wondering the same thing if the chronic cough could be also related to drugs. My dad is on methotrexate for rheumatoid arthritis, and he has been instructed to stop taking his meds the instant he develops a common cold, so that the immune system isn't suppressed. Could autoimmune suppressants make a common cold much worse and turn into these chronic coughs?


I have not been on a crohn's med since last Jan. and I developed a crohn's cough and a runny nose which I have never had in my life before. The runny nose stopped over summer. But, I cough out a bunch of phlegm everyday after suppertime for some odd reason. My husband is always concerned as to why. I told him it is from the crohn's. Not to worry. Many of us share this symptom!!!:wink:


----------



## doctor's mom

Crohn's cough  could be related to sarcoidosis. This is from  http://shortreports.rsmjournals.com/content/3/2/10.full

'The incidence of both sarcoidosis and Crohn's disease co-existing in a patient has been suggested as early as 1947 with very few definite cases reported in the literature. Fries et al.2 produced two cases of both inflammatory bowel disease and sarcoidosis, but were unable to identify a link between the two conditions. These granulomatous disorders are often reported as ‘mimicking’ one another, with up to 10% of patients affected by sarcoidosis to have alimentary tract involvement3 and approximately 40–50% of patients with inflammatory bowel disease"


----------



## 723crossroads

HMMMM~Very interesting my dear Watson!


----------



## jessica112598

Yes, I get the cough from time to time.  The more I talk, the more I cough.  Sometimes it feels like what I imagine a mild case of asthma to feel like.  Bronchial passages somewhat swollen, nagging tickle in throat.  I've asked my doctor..all says is 'anythings possible w/ this disease'.


----------



## Spooky1

So pleased I found this thread.  I've not stopped coughing since I started Humira.  Mind, I often had bad chest infections which could sometimes swing into pneumonia.  But Humira sent me all the way.  i'm not on it now, but hey, still hacking away.  It also happens if I exert myself or if I go into a room, or outside and there is a temperature change.


----------



## Nick Boots

Been dealing with the same symptoms for a couple of years now. Have had GERD for over a decade already at 35. Just diagnosed with Crohn's about a year ago now. My flare-ups are generalized primarily to my esophagus. I take Nexium for indigestion, and have tried all kinds of other traditional treatment options. The 40mg Nexium works for the burn, but not for the inflammation and other related Crohn's symptoms I experience. I am a medicinal marijuana patient for my Crohn's Disease in NJ, and I can tell you it is a game changer. The last thing you would think of to stop a cough would be smoking something, but after a couple hits symptoms not only subside... they disappear altogether! The first hit may be a little tough, but 2 or three is all it takes. You can also ingest in other forms, but the effects are not immediate. A combination of medical marijuana and a acid pump prohibitory meds has been effective for me to live as close to a normal life as possible. I do sometimes need a benzo for my PTSD which can flare up my Crohn's. I have noticed that it can in turn make my Crohn's cough worse as a consequence. From speaking with my doctors, and researching thoroughly it seems to be a rare side effect of the combo of benzodiazepines with nexium or other acid pump prohibitors. Marijuana has made it possible for me to keep from using NSAID's, and works incredibly well medicinally for both PTSD and all IBD's. More and more research shows how terrible the side effects of current medications available through pharmaceuticals can be. Research needs to be focused more on marinuanna and less on making Pfizer and alike companies pockets fatter. I am hoping this post can help some of you out there find natural medicinal relief, and validate the amazing medical qualities inherent in the marijuana plant. More testing needs to start immediately by the FDA so sufferers of diseases such as ours don't have to due to DEA beurocrocy, and special interests.


----------



## 2010mustang

I cough off and on. More in the mornings hut always unproductive. Doc had me go do a breathing rest to check my lungs since ive smoked for years. Dr doing the test said everything looked normal. They said alot of people with crohns seem to cough. I took sone pills for 2 months to try to help but it didnt.


----------



## Spooky1

I've more recently wanted to try medical marijuana but I've no experience in drugs and worry a little about approaching the wrong sort of person and buying something like skunk or whatever.  Just wish it was available to try on the nhs.  probably would save them a fortune.  Good luck with taking it.


----------

